# Learning to Spray Professionally



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Hi. I've been working in an office job for nearly 10 years now and with things not going too well at work i wanted to learn something new to hopefully change jobs in a couple of years.

I've always been into cars but never really understood the mechanical side of things, more the paintwork and cleaning (hence why i'm on here!!). I can't afford to start an apprenticeship at 27 so I was hoping to do Saturday work learning on the job and not expecting to be paid.

I've been offered a role at a local MG restoration place not far from where i live but just wanted to know if anyone had learnt this way before and how long it takes to pick things up? I've done the odd rattle can job but nothing other than that.

Any thoughts and tips would be appreciated as i'm going in to see them tomorrow. 

TIA


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Realy depend what your aim is tbh mate!

a restoration place is totally different to a accident repair place ..

i would take the chance to see what its like you will learn if not anything else on how to weld do filler repairs then primer then paint and thats all you have to master ..

acc repair : is more simple dents scratches etc tbh its where you can make money .... in the time you do one resto you could do dozons of jobs = alot more profit and easier life .

thats why nowadays i dont touch full resprays 

Go for it mate you will never know unless you try it ..

also if i can help let me know 

tommy


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hi Pete,

I did it as an apprentiship when i left school and it took 4 years going to college block release with a years improver before i was a fully time served panel beater painter.

Going the route your are going with the saturday work and at your age you should pick it up relatively easy as the older you are the easier it is to learn and understand. 

It also depends how hands on you are and if you have a talent as its not something imo that can be taught or at least you can be taught but weather your good or not depends on your dedication.

I would if i was you go for it with the restoration place it at least gives you a chance to have a shot at it on your weekends and see if it really is for you because it does come with health issues in later life. So worth having a think about that :thumb:

Hope this helps you Pete and its ment in a constructive manner


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Brilliant replies and exactly what I had thought, might as well give it a go, it's not going to do any harm and hopefully at worst i'll be a slightly better sprayer.

We all have to dream and i'd like to own my own spray shop years down the line so this should be good to get a feel for what it's like. Locally we have a an accident repair place which gets bad reviews and a few bodyshops which are a bit rough and ready in my opinion.

I would like to do premium work and take a bit of pride in doing it. See what happens any way but it's always good to have a goal to work towards to in my opinion.

:thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Restoration of older vehicles is a different thing to working on modern day cars, often it's different gauge metal, different type of paint, etc, etc all requiring slightly different techniques.
I would also question how long it would take you to learn and become competent with any part of a repair process when your only going to be learning on saturdays.
If someone were to ask 'What's the minimum amount of time I need on a training course?' I would cautiously suggest 4+ weeks, hoping the training would comprise of a morning session and then an afternoon session. In total that would be 40 back to back training sessions. 
You're sessions won't be back to back (it's so easy to forget how you did something correctly after a weeks break) and realistically there will only be one session per week (IE you won't be repeating or building upon what you did in the morning in the afternoon)

All that said I'm sure there are loads of people who would relish the opportunity of learning in such an environment - but very rarely are such oppotunities to be found.
You say you're prepared to put in a couple of years so time will be on your side and you've got nothing to lose .... so I say go for it.

Good Luck.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

*Pete* said:


> Hi. I've been working in an office job for nearly 10 years now and with things not going too well at work i wanted to learn something new to hopefully change jobs in a couple of years.
> 
> I've always been into cars but never really understood the mechanical side of things, more the paintwork and cleaning (hence why i'm on here!!). I can't afford to start an apprenticeship at 27 so I was hoping to do Saturday work learning on the job and not expecting to be paid.
> 
> ...


your 20 mins down the road from me. (my current space is in haltham)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=276315

need a lackey, but i will warn you its seriously hard graft and you will get seriously dirty, iv just done 8 hours solid flatting the high build out of the engine bay and most of the underneath. got the entire car to build up again so im happy to teach you mechanical skills to.

cheers

aaran


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Squiggs and fair point about time between lessons/training etc.

My current workplace is in the process of being taken over or run into the ground but i have been offered work with each individual director but maybe only 3 days a week or so until they get their own business up and running fully. This will hopefully leave me with maybe 2 week days and Saturday to be working in the bodyshop which would be ideal.

Probably should have said that from the start but thats not definate yet.

With regards to it being different from working on new cars, is it possible to get a home kit setup of spray gun, compressor etc and go down the scrappy to get a panel to practice on? Sorry if thats a daft question.

Also what would i need to have a cheap-ish setup at home to practice with?


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i also have spare panels you can learn on


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Hi Aaran. Thanks for that. Definitely up for coming over and seeing what you're doing and see if I can help/learn from you.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Offers like you've had are as rare as hens teeth ... and now you've got two -you're lucky there!
If you're serious and can afford the time you'd be silly not to take up one or the other (or both!)


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

*Pete* said:


> Hi Aaran. Thanks for that. Definitely up for coming over and seeing what you're doing and see if I can help/learn from you.


will send you my mobile number.

im on the car all day today and all day tomorrow. normally only work evenings and pretty much every sunday (have a week off coming soon so will be doing a full week on it)

cheers


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Go for it at this stage you've nothing to lose , if you have a crack decide you don't like it your not so far in you can't walk away - I tried to learn to tattoo 2 days a week making my week a 7day one for a year , it wasn't enough and it didn't work out but it was a killer opportunity and at least I tried ! I ended up piercing part time instead  

Do it or you will regret not trying


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

go for it , just remember its not as glamorous as it looks on tv, 90% ****ey graft ,8% painting n 2% standing at the end and loving it, spurring you onto more prepping lol

i never got papers through my apprenticeship, but beginning of the year i set up my own place and work there every day after my full time job, i loveit and hope to go full time one day, wish someone offered me a chance to work with them , go for it!!!


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Went to see them Saturday morning and I start next week so see how I get on. Don't know if I can work for you as well Arran, the missus would kill me!!! Thanks for the opportunity though and I'll bare it in mind if I can fit more work in.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

lol np. you know where i am if you change your mind


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah trying to keep the Mrs happy when I was working 7 days was hard !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck with it, hope you enjoy it and it's what you want.
Nice to see offers from DW members. Be prepared for it to be hardwork, I did restorations for around twelve years. And now work for a prestige bodyshop, I can honestly say is two completely different types of work. Restorations we did not have a time limit the job took as long as it takes, as the end results of ninety percent of the restorations we did had to be concours. You'll have long hours of rubbing down, sanding, which at times will seem tedious and like your not getting anywhere, but just think its the end product you will be achieving and when it's done there's nothing better than admiring a finished restoration that looks better than the day it left the factory. You can think I helped to do that.
I now work in mainstream bodyshop, is a different ball game, and honestly is all about targets, being allocated a certain time to get the job done, regularly being asked why I'm taking so long. Simple answer do you want the job done right or rushed. It's all political now a days specially with the marques of cars were working on. Do miss doing restorations, if you have a passion for cars you'll enjoy it. Best thing you can remember is, it's all in the prep work, get your prep work right, as that will make the paint job. Any one can hold a spraygun and think they can paint. But it's all the prep work that will Make it. 

If you need any advice or have questions you want to ask don't mind helping you fella. :thumb:


----------



## s2x2 (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you should still go to meet Aaran and hang out with him for one day, you'll pick up loads, and it won't do you any harm, imho.

Kind regards.


----------



## Chippychap (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't end up old and knackered thinking "I wish i'd" 
GO FOR IT :thumb:


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Spent my first morning at the garage on Saturday and loved it. I know it's very early days but can't wait to go back.

8:30 til 13:00 sanding the boot, inner wheel arches and seat bench of an MGB Midget. Just about got the feeling back in my arms today!! Car was bright orange so i looked like one of them planks off TOWIE when i got home.

Roll on Saturday :buffer:


----------



## Chippychap (Feb 2, 2010)

There seems to be quite a few of us watching this with wistful thoughts.
Well done mate


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

With regards to PPE what works and what doesn't? I don't want to turn up looking like Mr. Health & Safety but want to be fairly well protected.

I'm going to get some work trousers with knee pads, dust mask and goggles/glasses but do those anti-vibration gloves help?

If anyone has tried & tested some good PPE which they could recommend and where to buy that would be good. I've been looking on dickiestore.co.uk.

TIA :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed it sounds positive ! Give it a few months and see where it leads sound like a bonus they got you hands on straight away , as for ppe get some knee pads I'm only just thirty and I'm a car mechanic I've started having trouble with my right kneed recently and I'm certain its where I kneel to put the ramp arms under cars ! 

Its your health nothing wrong with protecting it !


----------

